# Wasabi



## norgeskog (Oct 4, 2004)

I first had wasabi at an Asian restaurant in Eugene named Bamboo.  They served food for nearly all Asian kitchens.  It was served with a vegetarian sushi appetizer (daughter is a vegetarian) and was wonderful.  I found it in a tube and mix with mayo for a sandwich, into salad dressing, marinades, etc.  Even use is instead of regular horseradish for shrimp coctaill sauce.   Now I cannot find the tubed one, only the powdered one and I like it better.  How do you guys use it. 







   :roll:   THE DUCKS GOT BEDEVILED BY ASU 28-13


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 4, 2004)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> I first had wasabi at an Asian restaurant in Eugene named Bamboo.  They served food for nearly all Asian kitchens.  It was served with a vegetarian sushi appetizer (daughter is a vegetarian) and was wonderful.  I found it in a tube and mix with mayo for a sandwich, into salad dressing, marinades, etc.  Even use is instead of regular horseradish for shrimp coctaill sauce.   Now I cannot find the tubed one, only the powdered one and I like it better.  How do you guys use it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stick in my nose.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 4, 2004)

I have a powder. I mix it with cold water.... cover it for about 15 minutes and then serve. I only use it for sushi though. BUT I had a mayo with wasabi and it was very good!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)

I use the powder when I make the Sushi Cake and when we make sushi here at home I usually just use the tube.  I do like the powder - it's quite good.  But I have not used it as an ingredient in anything else.

Well, I take that back sort of.  The other way I use it is when I cook either salmon or sashimi grade tuna I first marinate the fish in a mixture of soy sauce, rice vinegar, sesame oil.  Rub the fish with the wasabi, dredge each side in toasted sesame seeds, and then top with a sheet of nori that has been cut to fit the fish and then sear in a really HOT pan.

AND I have used it in mashed potatoes as a side when we had the ahi tuna.  GREAT subtle heat and flavor.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)

Bang


----------



## WayneT (Oct 4, 2004)

I thought Wasabi was a member of DiscussCooking. Other tan that it is a must with Sashimi. The green Wasabi that is.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes Elf!!!!!!!!!! You DA chef!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)

Me????  Do I get a prize or anything????


----------



## chez suz (Oct 4, 2004)

I make a coleslaw using wasabi powder....a nice change from the usual slaw..
2t wasabi powder
1Tb water
2 cloves of garlic, finely chopped
1Tb finely grsated ginger
1Tb fresh lime juice
1/3c rice wine vinegar
1/4c peanut oil
1Tb honey
Kosher salt freshly ground pepper
Combine the wasabi powder and water in a sm. bowl.  Whisk in the garlic, ginger, lime juice, vinegar, oil and honey..season w/salt and pepper.
The Slaw
1 lg head of Napa cabbage or your choice shredded
2 lg casrrots shredded
4 scasllions sliced finely on the bias
1 c finely sliced snow peas on the bias

Add wasabi dressing and toss w/toastedd sesame seeds.
Most of all Enjoy!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 4, 2004)

Ummmm.... a cute smiley in a bottle!  :roll:


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)

Gee, thanks DS   

WOW - that slaw sounds great - I'm saving it right now.  It would also be great as a side for the seared ahi tuna.


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 4, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Bang



Ok.......I like the powder and use it as a paste on my sunburn. Ok Ok.........I like it with a ham sandwich.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## Bangbang (Oct 4, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

>



Wasabi and Chocolate :!:  :?:


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2004)

i make wasabi mashed potatoes and wasabi mashed cauliflower, and i put it on steamed veggies once in a while.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)

YUM buckytom - I love cauliflower mashed like potatoes - will have to try the wasabi in them!!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2004)

is wasabi a type of horseyradish, or is it just another root that is spicy like it so someone decided to call it japanese horseradish?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 4, 2004)

It is VERY similar to horseradish...... now there is REAL Wasabi and then there is the fake stuff. 99% of sushi bars have the fake stuff. The cost of REAL Wasabi is HUGE! It is grown in fern-like areas. And is $50 an ounce. Thus we all munch on fake wasabi.  :?  BUT...... I still love it!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)

Rumor has it that it's more like $50 - $60 a pound and maybe more  

I know of nowhere to get the real stuff, which is much more subtle than the green stuff.  I'd like to have it just once!!!!

Here's a link to some recipes using wasabi wasabi recipes

...and if you scroll to the bottom of the page there is a link to other wasabi recipes - if it comes up "page cannot display" click on the link in red.  VERY interesting.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 4, 2004)

My little Elf..... your knowledge of wasabi turns me on!


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 4, 2004)

lol - I'm retiring for the evening on that one DS!!!  Night Night kiddies - play nice!!!!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2004)

Goodnight kitchenelf! Sweet dreams!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Oct 4, 2004)

May the sweet wasabi prince kiss you on the cheek and lay horseradish-goodness under your pillow.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 4, 2004)

g'night elfie. ok everyone, we can go nuts now. say anything you want, woohoo!!!!!  awwww, ok, i'll play nice. i was hoping mj learned some new adjectives for me     (only kidding mj, relax)


----------



## ironchef (Oct 4, 2004)

wasabi vinaigrette, wasabi aioli, wasabi butter sauce, wasabi creme fraiche, wasabi oil, wasabi glaze....the list can go on and on....


----------



## wasabi woman (Oct 5, 2004)

Couldn't live up to my name if I didn't have a couple of recipes for you  

*Asparagus Wasabi Tempura*

16     asparagus spears
3/4 c  unbleached white flour
2   tb cornstarch
1   ts salt
1   ts sugar
1   ts baking powder
1   ts ground ginger
1   ts wasabi powder to taste (to 2 tsp)
1/4 c  water
1/2 c  beer; (any kind will do)
2   c  canola or corn oil; (approximately)

Break tough ends off asparagus and discard end pieces.               
In a bowl, mix together the flour, cornstarch, salt, sugar, baking powder, 
ginger, and wasabi.
Add the water and beer to the flour mixture and whisk slowly until the batter is smooth.  
Transfer the batter into a pan at least 8 inches wide.      
In a saucepan or skillet at least 8 inches in diameter, heat the oil over medium-high heat. Test the oil by dropping in 1/2 teaspoon of the batter. If it immediately bubbles and fizzes, the oil is ready.  
Dip one asparagus spear into the batter, then drop it into the oil, being careful not to splash the oil too much.  Add 7 or more batter-dipped asparagus spears, and let them fry for 2 to 3 minutes.  
Remove them to paper towels with a large slotted spoon.  
Dip and fry the remaining asparagus spears and blot them on the paper towels.  Serve the tempura immediately.

*Wasabi Mashed Potatoes*

Serves 4-6
5 large Idaho potatoes, peeled and cut into sixths 
3 quarts water
½ cup heavy cream (or substitute milk) 
1 stick butter 
Salt to taste 
2 tablespoons wasabi powder or paste 

Cook the potatoes in boiling, salted water until tender. 
Mash the potatoes or whip in a mixer. 
In a small saucepan, combine the remaining ingredients and heat until the butter is melted. Slowly blend this mixture into the potatoes.
If you like, stir in some bacon bits or fresh herbs for more flavor.

Good Luck!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 5, 2004)

heya wasabi woman, that 's pretty much how i make my wasabi mashed taters, but i use a little of the boiling water instead of cream or milk. i think it makes the mashed a little lighter, and it reduces fat and calories.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

Bangbang said:
			
		

> norgeskog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 bangbang, and just what would be the purpose of this gesture??? know something I do not.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

LOL - now there's a loaded question - eerrrr - no pun intended "bang bang"


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I
> Well, I take that back sort of.  The other way I use it is when I cook either salmon or sashimi grade tuna I first marinate the fish in a mixture of soy sauce, rice vinegar, sesame oil.  Rub the fish with the wasabi, dredge each side in toasted sesame seeds, and then top with a sheet of nori that has been cut to fit the fish and then sear in a really HOT pan.
> 
> AND I have used it in mashed potatoes as a side when we had the ahi tuna.  GREAT subtle heat and flavor.



I have salmon in the freezer, this will be my dinner tonight.  I will make mashed potatoes with buttermilk, fresh chives, roasted garlic.  THanks kitchekelf....






   :roll:   GO OREGON DUCKS


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Me????  Do I get a prize or anything????



Yes, you get all of us.


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

THere are some great recipes here, the cold slaw sounds great, that I will try but need to get some cabbage.  Thanks to all of you.






   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

Let me know how you like it!!!  Try some wasabi mashed potatoes too - just a hint - or a hint and a half!! LOL


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

THere are some great recipes here, the cold slaw sounds great, that I will try but need to get some cabbage.  Thanks to all of you.






   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> YUM buckytom - I love cauliflower mashed like potatoes - will have to try the wasabi in them!!



ever try mashing rutabagas and potatoes, even amount.  Finish as usual. Really  nice for a change.






   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

YES!!!  I love them too - along with turnips!!!


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 5, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> YES!!!  I love them too - along with turnips!!!



hot bout parsnips .  I like to slice them real thin with a potatoe peeler and toss with olive oil, salt, fresh ground pepper, and finely minced garlic and toss in my toaster over until crispy and browned.  Makes a wonderful garnish to almost anything.


----------



## luvs (Oct 5, 2004)

i use the powder right now.


----------



## Bangbang (Oct 5, 2004)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i use the powder right now.



Yes....I know....thats why you are so skinny.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 5, 2004)

ROFLMAO norgeskog - Not only did your posts STILL double themselves but mine ended up in between them!!!!!  Now that makes me laugh! LOL


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 6, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> ROFLMAO norgeskog - Not only did your posts STILL double themselves but mine ended up in between them!!!!!  Now that makes me laugh! LOL



Either this is cantageous or you are poking fun at poor little me who is stuck with MSN.  Tell me is your floor carpeted, concerned that you hurt yourself.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

eerrrrr - yes, my floor is carpeted! but only upstairs - I scoot around on the main floor, which is hardwood!! 

NO, I am not poking fun at you at all - I just think it's funny that I actually got to post in between this time! LOL


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 6, 2004)

I did not get the salmon fixed last night becuase I had forgotten I had taken out a steak.  So I made wasabi butter with minced parsley.  Very good on the steak.







   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 6, 2004)

YUM!!!!  I like to make a butter for steak with parsley, lime zest, garlic, .... oh, cayenne, oh dear, old age has the rest of the ingredients carefully locked up!!!!

I bet your steak was GREAT!!


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 6, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> YUM!!!!  I like to make a butter for steak with parsley, lime zest, garlic, .... oh, cayenne, oh dear, old age has the rest of the ingredients carefully locked up!!!!
> 
> I bet your steak was GREAT!!



kitchenelf, it was, and I too like to use seasoned butter.  I do not use cayenne very much because my tongue is heat challanged, only can stand soooooo much of it, which is why I like wasabi.  While it is very hot, it is different heat than cayenne.  I usually buy anaheim, pasilla or hungarian peppers and mild sauces.  I know, call me a whimp...

Don't fret about old age, it is better than the alternative.






   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------



## norgeskog (Oct 7, 2004)

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> Let me know how you like it!!!  Try some wasabi mashed potatoes too - just a hint - or a hint and a half!! LOL



The salmon was spectacular, but I did not to the potatoes, made a savory bread pudding using fontina and guyere cheese, green onions and chives, and garlic, and then a salad.  You get my vote for CHEF OF THE DAY.  Thanks.






   :roll:   GO DUCKS


----------

